# Thoughts on Basso Laguna (or similar please)



## Bloke (15 Jan 2010)

Hi everybody. Been lurking for a while, and decided to jump in and register.

My workhorse roadbike is beginning to show the miles, I've had it now 5 years I suppose. It's a BMW (no really!). I bought the frame at a good deal - second hand but unused and got it built up with ultegra and medium quality everything else. I've been using fulcrum racing 3's and mainly using it for sociable training and events with mates. I'm living in Dublin and I did a string of sportives around Ireland last year and really enjoyed them. 

So I'm looking to continue in that vein but upgrade my bike and I'm looking for advice please. 

My local bike shop is selling Basso's, Giants, KTM's and Ridley's, and they have a Basso Laguna in stock and in my size that I can get a good deal on with Ultegra 6700 (instead of the 105 that's on it). And I have a pair of flash FSA integrated stem bars that I can put on it too (bought them for my wife and they don't fit her.... oops, I'll use 'em so).

Anyway, that's what I'm looking at / for. I can't find any reviews of the laguna on the web though and I wondered what you guys thought of them, and maybe what you might suggest as an alternative. A new Felt AR5 in green and black really caught my eye a few days ago (105 again though) but I don't know much about them either and I'm not terribly up on (or should that be "down with") Felt's product line hierarchy . I've also taken the obligatory look at Ribble.co.uk and their top spec carbon is hard to ignore on price and component quality. I'm just not sure about the frames - I've heard they're just freshly stickered generics - which is not necessarily a bad thing if they are high quality frames.

I'd love a Basso Astra if I could afford the bucks, but I'm tempted instead to stick with the Laguna and spend the beans on a really tasty set of wheels.

Which brings me to my next conundrum. - I can't really justify a set of zipps, but carbon wheels transform even the most ordinary looking bike, and I've always wanted a pair. -There seems to be a proliferation now of more affordable carbon or faux carbon "aero" wheels out there, down as low as 5 or 600 quid. -Are they worth it? Are they any use? -I've had fulcrum 3's for a couple of years now and have found them great. They're still working fine, though a little battered - the decals and colours are starting to come off so they're looking shabby.

Right, that's probably long enough for a first post .


----------



## Tollers (15 Jan 2010)

Bikeradad had the Laguna as a contender for "bike of the year" http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/bike-of-the-year-the-contenders-20989

"A great-looking Italian bike that falls at the racier end of the race/sportive spectrum. _Cycling Plus's_ resident racers Paul Vincent and George Ramelkamp loved its directness and fast handling, but the Laguna won’t be ideal for those looking for long distance comfort."


----------



## Rapha (16 Jan 2010)

Carbon wheels/deep section are generally best for racing. If you are going for deep sections then well worth getting carbons, but probably not ideal for just riding. Depending on what sportives you do its better to have lighter ones rather than carbon deep sections because you tend to be doing a lot of climbing.

Regarding the frame, I'm getting a Basso Astra soon and can't wait for it. Have to say the Laguna does look very good too. You know your going to get something stylish from Italians


----------



## Rapha (16 Jan 2010)

Carbon wheels/deep section are generally best for racing. If you are going for deep sections then well worth getting carbons, but probably not ideal for just riding. Depending on what sportives you do its better to have lighter ones rather than carbon deep sections because you tend to be doing a lot of climbing.

Regarding the frame, I'm getting a Basso Astra soon and can't wait for it. Have to say the Laguna does look very good too. You know your going to get something stylish from Italians


----------



## Tollers (16 Jan 2010)

Bloke said:


> I've also taken the obligatory look at Ribble.co.uk and their top spec carbon is hard to ignore on price and component quality. I'm just not sure about the frames - I've heard they're just freshly stickered generics - which is not necessarily a bad thing if they are high quality frames.



I didn't notice this edit until now. So here is my Ribble knowledge

Ribble had a few different brands of frame.....

- Sportive is the pedalforce RS2
- Gran Fondo is a ribble frame designed with help of Dedacciai
- Nero RC, Ribelle, Scuro are Dedacciai made frames with Ribble decals. Very good value for the price.

I personally ride a Ribble Nero RC and it's fast, light , stiff and comfortable....and exceptional value.


----------



## Tollers (16 Jan 2010)

Bloke said:


> I've also taken the obligatory look at Ribble.co.uk and their top spec carbon is hard to ignore on price and component quality. I'm just not sure about the frames - I've heard they're just freshly stickered generics - which is not necessarily a bad thing if they are high quality frames.



I didn't notice this edit until now. So here is my Ribble knowledge

Ribble had a few different brands of frame.....

- Sportive is the pedalforce RS2
- Gran Fondo is a ribble frame designed with help of Dedacciai
- Nero RC, Ribelle, Scuro are Dedacciai made frames with Ribble decals. Very good value for the price.

I personally ride a Ribble Nero RC and it's fast, light , stiff and comfortable....and exceptional value.


----------



## Bloke (17 Jan 2010)

Rapha said:


> Regarding the frame, I'm getting a Basso Astra soon and can't wait for it. Have to say the Laguna does look very good too. You know your going to get something stylish from Italians



Nice! They really look smashing, hope you're happy with it. It looks a lot more "special" than the Laguna.

It does annoy me though, the way that on all the websites, the astra's are pictured with those lovely microtech carbon wheels, but none of them sell them as pictured. -I know all the manufacturers do that, but it's annoying after a while. I say fair play to Boardman for selling their new carbon pro (or whatever it's called) with zipps included in the price.

@ Tollers - I'm very tempted by the Ribble's - I could have a dura-ace Ribble for the same price as an Ultegra Basso...

Dunno if ordering online means you can't avail of our (Irish) bike to work scheme though...


----------



## Bloke (17 Jan 2010)

Rapha said:


> Regarding the frame, I'm getting a Basso Astra soon and can't wait for it. Have to say the Laguna does look very good too. You know your going to get something stylish from Italians



Nice! They really look smashing, hope you're happy with it. It looks a lot more "special" than the Laguna.

It does annoy me though, the way that on all the websites, the astra's are pictured with those lovely microtech carbon wheels, but none of them sell them as pictured. -I know all the manufacturers do that, but it's annoying after a while. I say fair play to Boardman for selling their new carbon pro (or whatever it's called) with zipps included in the price.

@ Tollers - I'm very tempted by the Ribble's - I could have a dura-ace Ribble for the same price as an Ultegra Basso...

Dunno if ordering online means you can't avail of our (Irish) bike to work scheme though...


----------



## Tollers (17 Jan 2010)

Bloke said:


> @ Tollers - I'm very tempted by the Ribble's - I could have a dura-ace Ribble for the same price as an Ultegra Basso...
> 
> Dunno if ordering online means you can't avail of our (Irish) bike to work scheme though...



The Ribble's are great bikes and true bargains, but you should be aware that you can expect a 6-8 week wait for delivery. I can't comment on Irish bike to work scheme sadly.


----------



## Tollers (17 Jan 2010)

Bloke said:


> @ Tollers - I'm very tempted by the Ribble's - I could have a dura-ace Ribble for the same price as an Ultegra Basso...
> 
> Dunno if ordering online means you can't avail of our (Irish) bike to work scheme though...



The Ribble's are great bikes and true bargains, but you should be aware that you can expect a 6-8 week wait for delivery. I can't comment on Irish bike to work scheme sadly.


----------



## accountantpete (17 Jan 2010)

I'd be tempted to keep the kit off the BMW(a couple of frames have sold for £120 odd on eBay recently) and invest in a more expensive frame - the Ridley Noah personally-you can always upgrade the kit as and when it wears out.

Have just gone down the Mavic Cosmic Carbone route as these appear to quite robust yet aero wheels -worth a look into.


----------



## accountantpete (17 Jan 2010)

I'd be tempted to keep the kit off the BMW(a couple of frames have sold for £120 odd on eBay recently) and invest in a more expensive frame - the Ridley Noah personally-you can always upgrade the kit as and when it wears out.

Have just gone down the Mavic Cosmic Carbone route as these appear to quite robust yet aero wheels -worth a look into.


----------



## Garz (17 Jan 2010)

pete's idea could be best if your current components can be transferred (i.e. in good condition).


----------



## Garz (17 Jan 2010)

pete's idea could be best if your current components can be transferred (i.e. in good condition).


----------



## Bloke (18 Jan 2010)

Garz said:


> pete's idea could be best if your current components can be transferred (i.e. in good condition).



Not really. It's old ultegra and it has seen better days. Lots of use, wear and tear, & even the odd road rash scar . It would be shame to hang it on a flash, gleaming, new frame.


----------



## Bloke (18 Jan 2010)

Garz said:


> pete's idea could be best if your current components can be transferred (i.e. in good condition).



Not really. It's old ultegra and it has seen better days. Lots of use, wear and tear, & even the odd road rash scar . It would be shame to hang it on a flash, gleaming, new frame.


----------



## Garz (18 Jan 2010)

Well then it's a new one all the way then Bloke!


----------



## Garz (18 Jan 2010)

Well then it's a new one all the way then Bloke!


----------



## Bloke (18 Jan 2010)

Garz said:


> Well then it's a new one all the way then Bloke!



Now that's more like what I want to hear!

Now if someone else could give me the go ahead for a nice pair of Zipps I'd be sorted


----------



## _Jafski (18 Jan 2010)

If you really want them go for it, but which ones?


----------



## Bloke (19 Jan 2010)

_Jafski said:


> If you really want them go for it, but which ones?




Ah no. I couldn't really justify them with the kind of riding I do. They'd be wasted on me, considering the price.

Though there seem to be pretty good deals on the 404 (or is it 303's??) special editions. 1100 euro to us Paddy's. That makes them a _bit_ more realistic a purchase proposition for average Joe. - I certainly couldn't and wouldn't spend 1800 euro on wheels.


----------

